# Danville VA ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Bill The Grill Guy

Bill's grill is going.  I hope to have a visitor (larry wolfe).


----------



## Gary in VA

I'll be there !!  1st comp this year.. woo hooo  :horse: 

Larry said he is hangin with Gary's Barbeque!


----------



## Captain Morgan

If Larry comes, know these things.

1.  You will need more beer.

2.  You will need to keep a clear path to the porta johns for his
     wheelchair.

3.  You will need to make sure you don't have pans and things hanging
     from your tent, so as not to bang into his giant neanderthal aqua-  
     noggin.

4.  You will need more beer.

5.  Around midnight, when everyone is getting sleepy and you're
     talking about taking shifts to stay awake, Larry will already be
     in a hotel asleep.

6.  Larry drinks beer for breakfast.  You will need more beer.

7.  In the unfortunate event that Larry has a restroom emergency,
    he expects you to help him "clean up".

8.  After that, he's thirsty.  Have plenty of beer.


----------



## Finney

One other thing...................






You need more beer. 8-[


----------



## Guest

And it can't be just any beer either......


----------



## Puff1

Now that there is funny :bar: 
 :lmao:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

You guys are not good problem solvers at a comp. Get A keg and strap it to the back of Larry's chair and run a hose, Pick up a jumbo pack of Depends for him. Geeshh, Help the poor guy out will ya?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

The Joker said:
			
		

> And it can't be just any beer either......


 I know a guy that says "NO cans, Only bottles!"  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> You guys are not good problem solvers at a comp. Get A keg and strap it to the back of Larry's chair and run a hose, Pick up a jumbo pack of Depends for him. Geeshh, Help the poor guy out will ya?



 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Guest

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":l28e4fit]And it can't be just any beer either......


 I know a guy that says "NO cans, Only bottles!"  :grin:[/quote:l28e4fit]
I drank your stinkin' cans, no? Don't get me started.  :horse: 


 :winkie:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> If Larry comes, know these things.
> 
> 1.  You will need more beer.
> 
> 2.  You will need to keep a clear path to the porta johns for his
> wheelchair.
> 
> 3.  You will need to make sure you don't have pans and things hanging
> from your tent, so as not to bang into his giant neanderthal aqua-
> noggin.
> 
> 4.  You will need more beer.
> 
> 5.  Around midnight, when everyone is getting sleepy and you're
> talking about taking shifts to stay awake, Larry will already be
> in a hotel asleep.
> 
> 6.  Larry drinks beer for breakfast.  You will need more beer.
> 
> 7.  In the unfortunate event that Larry has a restroom emergency,
> he expects you to help him "clean up".
> 
> 8.  After that, he's thirsty.  Have plenty of beer.



 :bow:  :bow:  :bow:  :bow:  :bow:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1br1e0du][quote="The Joker":1br1e0du]And it can't be just any beer either......


 I know a guy that says "NO cans, Only bottles!"  :grin:[/quote:1br1e0du]
I drank your stinkin' cans, no? Don't get me started.  :horse: 


 :winkie:[/quote:1br1e0du]

Bill, I feel for pain!


----------



## Guest

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":qrz9rskh][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":qrz9rskh][quote="The Joker":qrz9rskh]And it can't be just any beer either......


 I know a guy that says "NO cans, Only bottles!"  :grin:[/quote:qrz9rskh]
I drank your stinkin' cans, no? Don't get me started.  :horse: 


 :winkie:[/quote:qrz9rskh]

Bill, I feel for pain![/quote:qrz9rskh]
You feel  *for* pain? :-k


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3sbqa5dl][quote="The Joker":3sbqa5dl][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":3sbqa5dl][quote="The Joker":3sbqa5dl]And it can't be just any beer either......


 I know a guy that says "NO cans, Only bottles!"  :grin:[/quote:3sbqa5dl]
I drank your stinkin' cans, no? Don't get me started.  :horse: 


 :winkie:[/quote:3sbqa5dl]

Bill, I feel for pain![/quote:3sbqa5dl]
You feel  *for* pain? :-k[/quote:3sbqa5dl]

 :lmao:


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":et8ssnoc][quote="Nick Prochilo":et8ssnoc][quote="The Joker":et8ssnoc][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":et8ssnoc][quote="The Joker":et8ssnoc]And it can't be just any beer either......


 I know a guy that says "NO cans, Only bottles!"  :grin:[/quote:et8ssnoc]
I drank your stinkin' cans, no? Don't get me started.  :horse: 


 :winkie:[/quote:et8ssnoc]

Bill, I feel for pain![/quote:et8ssnoc]
You feel  *for* pain? :-k[/quote:et8ssnoc]

 :lmao:[/quote:et8ssnoc]
Ouch.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="The Joker":3qi8vfd2][quote="Nick Prochilo":3qi8vfd2][quote="The Joker":3qi8vfd2][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":3qi8vfd2][quote="The Joker":3qi8vfd2]And it can't be just any beer either......
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy that says "NO cans, Only bottles!"  :grin:
Click to expand...

I drank your stinkin' cans, no? Don't get me started.  :horse: 


 :winkie:[/quote:3qi8vfd2]

Bill, I feel for pain![/quote:3qi8vfd2]
You feel  *for* pain? :-k[/quote:3qi8vfd2]

 :lmao:[/quote:3qi8vfd2]
Ouch.  [/quote:3qi8vfd2]

bastards!


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":237d6ohu][quote="The Joker":237d6ohu][quote="Nick Prochilo":237d6ohu][quote="The Joker":237d6ohu][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":237d6ohu][quote="The Joker":237d6ohu]And it can't be just any beer either......
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy that says "NO cans, Only bottles!"  :grin:
Click to expand...

I drank your stinkin' cans, no? Don't get me started.  :horse: 


 :winkie:[/quote:237d6ohu]

Bill, I feel for pain![/quote:237d6ohu]
You feel  *for* pain? :-k[/quote:237d6ohu]

 :lmao:[/quote:237d6ohu]
Ouch.  [/quote:237d6ohu]

bastards![/quote:237d6ohu]
Somebody call my name?


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> good luck in danville everyone.  i was going to go but they filled up before i sent in my app.   :-(



You could still make the trip to support Bills Grill!


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3hnmalq6][quote="brian j":3hnmalq6]good luck in danville everyone.  i was going to go but they filled up before i sent in my app.   :-(



You could still make the trip to support Bills Grill![/quote:3hnmalq6]
yea i could, but i already turned that weekend back in to the wife and now we're buying 15 yards mulch on 5/19.  so instead of sore feet after the weekend i'll have a sore back.[/quote:3hnmalq6]

Hire day workers to spread the mulch for you!  8-[


----------



## Gary in VA

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":zzfqknft]good luck in danville everyone.  i was going to go but they filled up before i sent in my app.   :-(



You could still make the trip to support Bills Grill![/quote:zzfqknft]


 :dunno:  who the hell am I .. .Chopped liver???  What about supporting Gary's Barbeque?  No beer for you Larry


----------



## LarryWolfe

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2mf93mm8][quote="brian j":2mf93mm8]good luck in danville everyone.  i was going to go but they filled up before i sent in my app.   :-(



You could still make the trip to support Bills Grill![/quote:2mf93mm8]


 :dunno:  who the hell am I .. .Chopped liver???  What about supporting Gary's Barbeque?  No beer for you Larry[/quote:2mf93mm8]

But you called me a retard in a wheelchair!  Bill only calls me a fatass!  8-[


----------



## Gary in VA

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":1oe8hl1o][quote="Larry Wolfe":1oe8hl1o][quote="brian j":1oe8hl1o]good luck in danville everyone.  i was going to go but they filled up before i sent in my app.   :-(



You could still make the trip to support Bills Grill![/quote:1oe8hl1o]


 :dunno:  who the hell am I .. .Chopped liver???  What about supporting Gary's Barbeque?  No beer for you Larry[/quote:1oe8hl1o]

But you called me a retard in a wheelchair!  Bill only calls me a fatass!  8-[[/quote:1oe8hl1o]

Ok..  you got me there  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> yo bill and gary, i talked to the wife about me coming down Friday and she's cool with it so if either of you want the help i'm available.  i should be down sometime friday evening and can pull a late shift if necessary.



Bill and Gary just found their TB!   8-[   Brian don't volunteer for these guys, they'll make you do everything for them and you'll end up cooking the whole event.  Then when you win they will take the credit!  They're just like that!


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2bpwczvk]Bill and Gary just found their TB!   8-[   Brian don't volunteer for these guys, they'll make you do everything for them and you'll end up cooking the whole event.  Then when you win they will take the credit!  They're just like that!


wtf is a tb.  i think i can figure out the last initial.   [/quote:2bpwczvk]

"towel".   8-[


----------



## Gary in VA

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":163qbztr]yo bill and gary, i talked to the wife about me coming down Friday and she's cool with it so if either of you want the help i'm available.  i should be down sometime friday evening and can pull a late shift if necessary.



Bill and Gary just found their TB!   8-[   Brian don't volunteer for these guys, they'll make you do everything for them and you'll end up cooking the whole event.  Then when you win they will take the credit!  They're just like that![/quote:163qbztr]


shhhhhhhhhhhh... damn.. larry.. you'll scare him away.. geez


----------



## Gary in VA

brian j said:
			
		

> bill or gary - what are the name of your teams so that i can give them to the people at the gate?



Gary's Barbeque  or Bill's Grill... we should be somewhere in the same vicinity... I am sure one of us will be up when you get there.


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> cool.  see you next friday.



You had better pack the chastity belt to take along with you.  Up there in them mountains with Gary, Bill and then alcohol............someones gonna come home a hurtin'!  It'll be worse than going to see a double feature show of Deliverance and Broke Back Mountain!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

brian j said:
			
		

> cool.  see you next friday.



Cool Brian, I'll have a beer ready for ya.  I had hoped that Larry was going to be there but he is P*&&^ng out on me.  You can drink his share :!: .


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":3hz1inri]cool.  see you next friday.



Cool Brian, I'll have a beer ready for ya.  I had hoped that Larry was going to be there but he is P*&&^ng out on me.  *You can drink his share *:!: .[/quote:3hz1inri]

Not a chance!

Sorry Bill, I'll make a more concerted effort next time.  I had all intentions of coming, but Lisa got me tickets for my B-day, for the DC101 Chili Cook off that we go to every year.  

BTW, your Wolfe Rub should be at your house in the morning.  It went out in the mail yesterday afternoon.

Good luck to you and Gary, bring home some dang money!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Got the rub bro, thanks for a "Speedy" delivery.  You are very reliable supplier.


----------



## Gary in VA

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":17xbys5v]cool.  see you next friday.



You had better pack the chastity belt to take along with you.  Up there in them mountains with Gary, Bill and then alcohol............someones gonna come home a hurtin'!  It'll be worse than going to see a double feature show of Deliverance and Broke Back Mountain!   [/quote:17xbys5v]

kiss my big ol white butt Lawrence!!!  .... 

I guess now I won't have to invest in the NeeeeewCastle Beeeeeer that you love so much since you is wimping out on  us.. 

but.. I leave you with this...

May you eat chili...
may it bloat your gut..
May you fart so hard...
Your chair is blown in a rut..

Happy Chili eatin


----------



## LarryWolfe

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1yfim7uk][quote="brian j":1yfim7uk]cool.  see you next friday.



You had better pack the chastity belt to take along with you.  Up there in them mountains with Gary, Bill and then alcohol............someones gonna come home a hurtin'!  It'll be worse than going to see a double feature show of Deliverance and Broke Back Mountain!   [/quote:1yfim7uk]

kiss my big ol white butt Lawrence!!!  .... 

I guess now I won't have to invest in the NeeeeewCastle Beeeeeer that you love so much since you is wimping out on  us.. 

but.. I leave you with this...

May you eat chili...
may it bloat your gut..
May you fart so hard...
Your chair is blown in a rut..

Happy Chili eatin[/quote:1yfim7uk]

You guys are trying to make me feel bad.  I never 100% committed. 8-[   But what would you guys do if your daughter bought you tickets for something for your birthday??  

Gary you can buy the New Castle for July!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> When you can take butt from hand.......you may go
> :smooch:




 :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> Hey, Hey, Hey.......I will be there! Hope to be right next to Master. It will give me chance to try out my new 90 degree telescope since he probably will not let me in his tent this time.
> 
> When you can take butt from hand.......you may go
> 
> "JUST PICKIN"   :smooch:



LOVE IT, JUST LOVE IT.  Looking foward to seeing you there Charlie, and yes, you will always be welcome in my tent.


----------



## Gary in VA

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1v842x7f][quote="Screamin Nite Hog":1v842x7f]Hey, Hey, Hey.......I will be there! Hope to be right next to Master. It will give me chance to try out my new 90 degree telescope since he probably will not let me in his tent this time.
> 
> When you can take butt from hand.......you may go
> 
> "JUST PICKIN"   :smooch:



LOVE IT, JUST LOVE IT.  Looking foward to seeing you there Charlie, and yes, you will always be welcome in my tent.[/quote:1v842x7f]
i'm not so sure of this any more.  all this talk of "master" and letting people in their tents is starting to make me nervous.   [/quote:1v842x7f]

I agree with you Brian... it scares me too just thinking about it.

callin him Master, In his tent.. and hands on their butts.. sounds kinda sacrey to me


----------



## LarryWolfe

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":31nea4w2][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":31nea4w2][quote="Screamin Nite Hog":31nea4w2]Hey, Hey, Hey.......I will be there! Hope to be right next to Master. It will give me chance to try out my new 90 degree telescope since he probably will not let me in his tent this time.
> 
> When you can take butt from hand.......you may go
> 
> "JUST PICKIN"   :smooch:



LOVE IT, JUST LOVE IT.  Looking foward to seeing you there Charlie, and yes, you will always be welcome in my tent.[/quote:31nea4w2]
i'm not so sure of this any more.  all this talk of "master" and letting people in their tents is starting to make me nervous.   [/quote:31nea4w2]

I agree with you Brian... it scares me too just thinking about it.

*callin him Master, In his tent*.. and hands on their butts.. sounds kinda sacrey to me[/quote:31nea4w2]

It sure is a different story when it's in your tent though Gary!


----------



## Gary in VA

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":2gpvgztq][quote="brian j":2gpvgztq][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2gpvgztq][quote="Screamin Nite Hog":2gpvgztq]Hey, Hey, Hey.......I will be there! Hope to be right next to Master. It will give me chance to try out my new 90 degree telescope since he probably will not let me in his tent this time.
> 
> When you can take butt from hand.......you may go
> 
> "JUST PICKIN"   :smooch:



LOVE IT, JUST LOVE IT.  Looking foward to seeing you there Charlie, and yes, you will always be welcome in my tent.[/quote:2gpvgztq]
i'm not so sure of this any more.  all this talk of "master" and letting people in their tents is starting to make me nervous.   [/quote:2gpvgztq]

I agree with you Brian... it scares me too just thinking about it.

*callin him Master, In his tent*.. and hands on their butts.. sounds kinda sacrey to me[/quote:2gpvgztq]

It sure is a different story when it's in your tent though Gary!  [/quote:2gpvgztq]

my tent dont have no sides... so you always know whats going on in mine...which is only drinkin beer and tellin lies.... but Bill puts the sides up on his  so no one knows what is going on in there


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

brian j said:
			
		

> yo bill and gary, i talked to the wife about me coming down Friday and she's cool with it so if either of you want the help i'm available.  i should be down sometime friday evening and can pull a late shift if necessary.



Hey Brian, sounds like my regular team mate Lil'quer wont be able to make this trip.  She is having "Grades" issues so I cant justifie taking her out of school for a contest.  

Is you offer still good to help out?  Could use it.  Let me know.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":y4wz8xln]yo bill and gary, i talked to the wife about me coming down Friday and she's cool with it so if either of you want the help i'm available.  i should be down sometime friday evening and can pull a late shift if necessary.



Hey Brian, sounds like my regular team mate Lil'quer wont be able to make this trip.  She is having "Grades" issues so I cant justifie taking her out of school for a contest.  

Is you offer still good to help out?  Could use it.  Let me know.[/quote:y4wz8xln]

Brian, Lil' Q'er is the only thing that holds Bill together at the comps!  Without her there to protect you, I'd be real wary of going behind closed doors at Bills Grill!  8-[


----------



## Gary in VA

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3566z4y7][quote="brian j":3566z4y7]yo bill and gary, i talked to the wife about me coming down Friday and she's cool with it so if either of you want the help i'm available.  i should be down sometime friday evening and can pull a late shift if necessary.



Hey Brian, sounds like my regular team mate Lil'quer wont be able to make this trip.  She is having "Grades" issues so I cant justifie taking her out of school for a contest.  

Is you offer still good to help out?  Could use it.  Let me know.[/quote:3566z4y7]

Brian, Lil' Q'er is the only thing that holds Bill together at the comps!  Without her there to protect you, I'd be real wary of going behind closed doors at Bills Grill!  8-[[/quote:3566z4y7]

I agree with Larry... I was gonna try to distract her with lil Alex.  I guess since she won't be there, I shouldn't have any worries.


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> no worries.  i'm a BIG boy.



So is Bill, why do you think I never bend over around him!


----------



## Gary in VA

bige1 said:
			
		

> Good luck bill and gary , hope one of you win grand champion...... =D>



I hope it is me!!  [-o<   Bill can come in 2nd if he wants.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Picked up the meat today and started to sort out "Whats Going" stuff.  The weather looks like its going to hold out for us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 MAN I can't wait!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Picked up the meat today and started to sort out "Whats Going" stuff.  The weather looks like its going to hold out for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAN I can't wait!



Bill is Mr. Bill going with you?  Good luck bud I wish you and Gary the best of luck!! [-o<


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3k86mtgs]Picked up the meat today and started to sort out "Whats Going" stuff.  The weather looks like its going to hold out for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAN I can't wait!



Bill is Mr. Bill going with you?  Good luck bud I wish you and Gary the best of luck!! [-o<[/quote:3k86mtgs]

Mr. Bill is already in the truck waiting.  This is his time away from the grandkids.  Thanks for the well wishing Larry.  Wish you were going too.


----------



## Gary in VA

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":7l5ffan2][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":7l5ffan2]Picked up the meat today and started to sort out "Whats Going" stuff.  The weather looks like its going to hold out for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAN I can't wait!



Bill is Mr. Bill going with you?  Good luck bud I wish you and Gary the best of luck!! [-o<[/quote:7l5ffan2]

Mr. Bill is already in the truck waiting.  This is his time away from the grandkids.  Thanks for the well wishing Larry.  Wish you were going too.[/quote:7l5ffan2]

Oh yeah.. the time is now!!... i am so ready... I wish you were gonna join us too, Larry.  Don't eat too much Chili... I am glad I won't be around to help with that mess.


----------



## Gary in VA

brian j said:
			
		

> oh yea, let's git 'er done!  i'm going to pick up a case of beer and a bottle of maker's.  gonna have a gooood time.



OH yeah... bringin out the good stuff... Party tiiiiiime!!  =D>  :bar:


----------



## Guest

Good Luck everyone !!


----------



## LarryWolfe

I wish I was going too, right now my calender is open for next year to go with you guys.  That is if I can't talk Finney and Woody (Rev.Jr.) into making the trip and the BBQ-4-U Comp Team will give you boys a run for your money!  Who knows maybe Jim, Walter and Garland (Captain Morgan and the Misfits)would make the trip too.  Would that be a hoot or what if we all got together for a comp?  

Seriously guys, be safe and good luck!  Brian, remember what I told you about Bill.  If he's drinking he's looking for "love", so don't make any noises that resemble a sheeps "baahh" or you'll think you're Ned Beaty!  8-[


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I wish I was going too, right now my calender is open for next year to go with you guys.  That is if I can't talk Finney and Woody (Rev.Jr.) into making the trip and the BBQ-4-U Comp Team will give you boys a run for your money!  Who knows maybe Jim, Walter and Garland (Captain Morgan and the Misfits)would make the trip too.  Would that be a hoot or what if we all got together for a comp?
> 
> Seriously guys, be safe and good luck!  Brian, remember what I told you about Bill.  If he's drinking he's looking for "love", so don't make any noises that resemble a sheeps "baahh" or *you'll think you're Ned Beaty!*  8-[


"He's got a prudy mouth".


----------

